# Question, Sir, About Highest ISO of EOS-M.



## surapon (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, Dear Friends.
I am confuse Now, From the Reviews that I read, And From Manual of this Lovely Babe EOS-M.
I read that The Max. ISO = 6400 for Auto Camera Set up, But In the Manual say Expand ISO up to 12,800.
BUT, When I go to web site :
I copy from web Site = http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_m_ef_m_22mm_stm_kit#Specifications


"For Video:

Manual Setting range of ISO 100-6400, expandable to ISO 12800

For Stills:

1. Manual setting range of ISO 100-12800, expansion to ISO 25600

2. Auto, ISO 100-6400 (in whole-stop increments)

- In Creative Zone modes, the maximum ISO speed (ISO 400, 800, 1600, 3200, or 6400) for ISO Auto can be set.

- With C.Fn-6-1 (Highlight tone priority), ISO 200 or higher will be set."

My Question = " Yes, I set ISO. Upto = 12,800( in Manual Mode)  But how about 25,600" ?---No, I can not find any menu or any button to go to higher than 12,800 ISO.
THANKS you very much.
Surapon


----------



## PhotoAviator (Dec 19, 2013)

Surapon,

Custom Function I: Exposure, ISO Expansion. Turning this on will allow the selection of "H" ISO (25,600). 

Hope that helps. Don't be too optimistic about the results!


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2013)

PhotoAviator said:


> Surapon,
> 
> Custom Function I: Exposure, ISO Expansion. Turning this on will allow the selection of "H" ISO (25,600).
> 
> Hope that helps. Don't be too optimistic about the results!



Wow, Wow, Wow---Thanksss, Dear PhotoAviator. That Solve the Problem for me, Now= It work too.
One more Question, Sir.
For My Only Manual Focus of My Lover Canon Lens TS-E 24 MM F/ 3.5 L MK II, When I use with my 5D MK II. I set 1 point at Center of Viewfinder, And When I rotate the Focus ring of this Lens, When in on the right Focus, The Focus Block will change to Green color and Plus the Beep sound.
Well I try this Lens with my dear EOS-M, But I can not get the Green Color focus block and No beep sound. May be not work with this Tiny EOS-M, But I must ask You first, Is it Possible or not ?
IF, Not, My eyes are so bad, That Mean I can not use this Beautiful Tilt and Shift Lens with my EOS-M.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon

Here are the photos of ISO 3200 and ISO 25600 at minimum light, almost dark.


----------



## sama (Dec 20, 2013)

surapon said:


> PhotoAviator said:
> 
> 
> > Surapon,
> ...



Dear Surapon,

Magic Lantern has some features assisting focus confirmation, which include focus peak and Magic Zoom. I have used it on my Canon X5. (T3i/600D Japanese Version) At the present time, ML for our toy M is still a beta version. I will instal it on my M (actually on the SD card) when a stable version is available.

Just for your info please.


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

THANKSSSSS, Dear sama.
I will use your great recommendation in next two weeks, after some of CR. Members know the Thicks from EOS-M with out help from outer sources.
Thanks again
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------

